# XSession...

## pepebotella

tengo una duda: que es lo que debo poner en la parte final dela instalacion del live cd donde sale  la parte XSession[choose what window manager you want to start default with X if run with xdm,startx or xinit(common options are gnome o xsession)] aclarando que si instalo xfce como entorno de escritorio y gdm como display manager...

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, nunca use el instalador. pero pone xdm, si no anda, te logueas desde consola apretando ctrl+alt+f2

pone root y pass de root y ahi editas el fichero /etc/conf.d/xdm haciendo

```
nano /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

ahi pone entre comillas cambia lo q diga por gdm. te tiene q quedar DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

hace ctrl+x y guarda cambios, y hace un

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## pepebotella

disculpen(por no abrir otro poste) me sale esta ventana apenas empiezo con el particionado: you have a filesystem mounted on /dev/sda. Please unmount before performing any operations on this device.Failure to do so could cause data loss.You have been warned

como he de actuar? el live lo baje de unetbootin desde debian...tengo una particion primaria donde estuvo windows y es ahi donde pienso instalar...luego swap(5) luego  /(6) y /home(7)Last edited by pepebotella on Mon Oct 05, 2009 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si es que comienzas con startx:

```
echo "XSESSION=xfce" >> /etc/env.d/90xsession

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

A la segunda pregunta, 

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

y sal de dudas antes de hacer algo indebido.

----------

## Txema

Pues el mensaje lo dice bastante clarito, tienes un sistema de archivos montado en /dev/sda si continúas con el particionado sin desmontar la unidad se perdarán todos los datos en dicha partición.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *pepebotella wrote:*   

> disculpen(por no abrir otro poste) me sale esta ventana apenas empiezo con el particionado: you have a filesystem mounted on /dev/sda. Please unmount before performing any operations on this device.Failure to do so could cause data loss.You have been warned
> 
> como he de actuar? el live lo baje de unetbootin desde debian...tengo una particion primaria donde estuvo windows y es ahi donde pienso instalar...luego swap(5) luego  /(6) y /home(7)

 

Mejor baja la ultima versión desde la web oficial y no desde unetbootin (que no necesariamente es la ultima disponible).

@pelelademadera si el chico te dice que quiere GDM porque le pones kdm?

Una vez selecciones xdm, deberás configurarlo con tu gestor de arranque (lee la documentación). En resumen (si tienes instalado gdm):

```
nano /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

Busca DISPLAYMANAGER y pon el que prefieras, por ejemplo GDM (aunque, en efecto, si lo tienes instalado también puedes poner KDM).

Una vez guardados los cambios reinicia XDM como ya te han dicho.

----------

## pelelademadera

jeje... estoy acostumbrado a kde...

es gdm... tiene razon

----------

## pepebotella

bueno escribo para reportar que la instalacion fue un total fracaso...hasta ahora me doy cuenta que los live cd no funcionan(leido en la red) pues toca leerse bien el tochazo para poder instalarlo por minimal...estamos en contacto!

----------

